
Sun Pranks From the Past - nickb
http://www.sun.com/aboutsun/media/presskits/25years/sunpranks.html
======
rw
They get a lot less outrageous as time goes on. The 2005 one is pretty sad in
comparison to the "Ferrari in the pond."

------
pierrefar
I almost was expecting the release of Java to feature in the list.

------
humanlever
I thought this year's was funny albeit nowhere near the scale of past pranks.

<http://blogs.sun.com/jonathan/entry/the_video>

------
jacobbijani
"And then the bubble burst"

